

Ask HN: Best (up to date) comprehensive Django tutorial? - waldrews

What&#x27;s the Django world&#x27;s equivalent of, e.g. Michael Hartl&#x27;s tutorials and books in the Rails world?
======
gautamnarula
I'm also interested in finding an answer to this. I started web programming in
Rails primarily because the whole community seemed to have a lot more beginner
friendly materials than Django, especially for someone like me who had no web
dev experience at the time. I do prefer Python to Ruby, so finding a good (and
up to date!) Django tutorial would be great.

------
jramz
You could try:

[http://gettingstartedwithdjango.com/](http://gettingstartedwithdjango.com/)

or

[https://godjango.com/](https://godjango.com/)

------
sejje
[http://www.djangobook.com/](http://www.djangobook.com/)

------
mjhea0
i'm a fan of
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VlpgEVVg4&feature=share&lis...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5VlpgEVVg4&feature=share&list=PLxxA5z-8B2xk4szCgFmgonNcCboyNneMD)

------
utnick
Start with the tutorials on the django site, then purchase the 2 scoops of
django book

